# مف رائع عن الكميات و المواصفات المعمارية



## anwerbasha (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ملف رائع و مفيد عن الكميات الهندسية و المعماية حصلت علية 
اتمني ان ينال يفيدكم 
لا تنسونا ن صالح الدعاء في هذا الشهر الكريم:76::76::76:

الرابط :
http://www.zshare.net/download/19290017311d2a92/


----------



## e.shuurab (23 سبتمبر 2008)

realy thank you


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ملف رائع مع وجود بعض الأصطلاحات الغير دارجه لدى بعض الزملاء ولى شخصيا" إذا أمكن وضع المسمى المتعارف عليه باللغه الأنجليزيه أو العربيه وليست العاميه لأهل الشام وهذا لا يقلل من قيمة الماده العلميه مع شكرنا لك ولصاحب الموضوع الأصلى


----------



## تامرالمصرى (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا على الملف الرائع


----------



## حسن مشهور (26 سبتمبر 2008)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> ملف رائع مع وجود بعض الأصطلاحات الغير دارجه لدى بعض الزملاء ولى شخصيا" إذا أمكن وضع المسمى المتعارف عليه باللغه الأنجليزيه أو العربيه وليست العاميه لأهل الشام وهذا لا يقلل من قيمة الماده العلميه مع شكرنا لك ولصاحب الموضوع الأصلى


 
الإخوة الزملاء الكرام




في الحقيقة جذبني تعليق الإخوة عن مدى روعة الملف المرفق ، ما دفعني إلى تنزيله وقراءة جزأ منه . ولذا أردت أن أعلق على بعض ما جاء في التعليقات ، وما ورد بالملفين تحديداً ، مع إحترامي لكافة الآراء :
البرنامج التدريبي تم إعداده - بدون أدنى شك - بواسطة مهندسون مصريون ، بدليل مسميات بنود الأعمال الواردة فيه . فهي قاصرة على المصريين فقط ، رغم إنتهاء صلاحيتها بالتقادم . وأستغرب تداولها حتى الآن :
اللياسة (Plaster Work)
الوزرات (Skirtings)
البطانة (Under Coat)
الظهارة (Finishing Coat)
طليسانات (Coping)
العراميس ، الآدي ، الشناوي ، خيط الشاقول ، كراسة ، مما جميعه ،... إلى آخره من المصطلحات التي عفى عليها الزمن . ولكن المستغرب هو وقوف مُـعِـد تلك الوحدة التدريبية أما الـ " بروجكتور " فلم يجد لها المقابل العربي !​
أستغرب الإستعانة بهكذا مواد تعليمية ، يفترض فيها تأهيل وإعداد فنـييون للعمل في المستقبل في بلد كالمملكة العربية السعودية - والتي إرتقى العمل المعماري والهندسي بصفة عامة فيها إلى مصاف العالمية - ومطلوب منهم التعامل مع شركات عالمية ذات خلفيات ومن بلدان متعددة ، وتتحدث لغات مختلفة .
المعلومات الواردة بالملفين بسيطة للغاية موجهة لطالب مبتدىء ، ويمكن قبولها كمدخل متواضع للتعريف بمبادىء العمل في هذا المجال الذي يزداد إحترافاً مع مرور الوقت . ولكن لا يمكن قبولها كمرجع لمهندسين متخصصين في هذا الملتقى بأي حال .
إن الترويج لهذا الملف - بحالته هذه - لا يليق ، لما يحتويه من معلومات وتوصيات تعود للثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي ، إذا لم يكن أقدم .
لآ أعرف مواصفة يشترط تطابقها مع كلاً من : (ISO) و الـ (BSI) والـ (DIN) والـ (م.س.ق.) أي المواصفات السعودية القياسية !!
لابد على كل مشتغل في هذا المجال الإلمام بأدوات ولغة العصر الذي نعيشه . ولا أتخيل كيف يمكن لطالب تخرج من هكذا معهد ، وإجتاز إختبار الجدارة كما يأملون ، التعامل مع شركة أجنبية (أو حتى محلية) محترفة بهكذا خلفية وإعداد .
لابد من الإرتقاء بنوعية المواد التي تدرس في بلداننـا العربية كي نواكب التطور الحاصل في مجال العمارة والإنشاء . وأشدد على ضرورة إجادة اللغة الإنجليزية .. لغة العصر رضينا أم أبيـنا .
آسف للأخ صاحب المشاركة ولكل الإخوة الذين تفضلوا بالإشادة بالملـف ولكن هذا رأيي وأرجو المعذرة فليس قصدي الإساءة لأحد .

وبالتوفيق.


----------



## body55 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريمfffffffffffffffffffffffffff


----------



## body55 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم


----------



## osirhby (6 ديسمبر 2008)

لا تستغرب اخى فهذة المسميات 

اللياسة 
الوزرات 
البطانة 
الظهارة
طليسانات 
هذه هى المسميات التى يدرسونها فى الجامعات عندنا


----------



## NAK (10 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك و رحم الله و الديك


----------



## عمر الفاروق (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرا انور باشا...........


----------



## m_halawa (22 فبراير 2009)

*هذه المفاهيم هي الدارجه*

في الحقيقة جذبني تعليق المهندس / حسن مشهور

البرنامج التدريبي تم إعداده - بدون أدنى شك - بواسطة مهندسون مصريون ، بدليل مسميات بنود الأعمال الواردة فيه . فهي قاصرة على المصريين فقط ، رغم إنتهاء صلاحيتها بالتقادم.......الخ....

الواقع يا باشمهندس ونحن ندير ما يتعدى الستة عشر مليار ريال بالمملكة ونحن مكتب انجليزي ونتعامل مع كبرى الشركات الاجنبية فأني اجد أن تلك المصطلحات ما زالت موجوده ولابد ان تكون موجوده وهي من صالح السوق السعودي وذلك:
1. لان معظم المهندسين العاملين بالمملكة من الجنسية المصرية
2. لأنها مصطلحات دارجه عربيا ومن الممكن الرجوع للمؤسسة العامة للتعليم الفني والتدريب المهني
3. ايضا لعدم وجود مواصفات سعودية حتى الآن بالرغم من كثرة البناء
3. السوق يعمل بالكود الامريكي والبريطاني والمصري والسوري...
4. ولأننا نتخاطب مع طبقة عمالة ... وهذه مصطلحاتها...

فالتطور في الناحية المعمارية يعني تطور الادلة والاجراءات والسياسات المهنية في مجال المقاولات وهو غير موجود حتى الآن بسوق العمل السعودي بمعنى لا يوجد benchmark بلغة الجودة


----------



## anwerbasha (22 فبراير 2009)

*اين انت من زمن يا استاذنا*

شكرا لاستاذنا m_halawa علي التوضيح الشيق 
وعندي رأي هو : انة بما ان المعني و المضمون قد فهمة المهندس فهو يستطيع بسهولة توصيلة الي من يعمل معة علي اختلاف مستوياتهم العلمية من العامل الي اكبر مهندس و كذلك في ظل انفتاح السوق فقد نقد في المكان الواحد جنسيات مختلقة 

معلوم سديق سديق .هذا موبيل ما في سغل ألهين ولا يمكن بند مشان هو 
زعلان سويه.. أنت في سوية وقف ممكن انت ييجي بعد سوية دقيقة في كلام 

شوفتو اللغة العربية بالهندي كيف اصبحت؟؟؟


----------



## عمر الفاروق (22 فبراير 2009)

انور باشا مشكور علي جهدك واهتمامك في المتابعة للردود


----------



## احمد بن الخطاب (23 فبراير 2009)

حاولت تنزيل الملف للاسف لم استطع
رجاء وضع رابط يعمل


----------



## ابوأبي (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخي بس يا ريت تعرفني كيف استطيع فتح الملف يبدوا انني لا املك البرنامج المناسب


----------



## anwerbasha (24 فبراير 2009)

الاخوة الاعزاء 
تم الرفع الملف مرة ثانية و هو ملف مضغوط بـ winrar
http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-2-24-05-z3ehmwedm.rar
http://bitk.net/download.php?file=882كميات ومواصفات معماريه.rar


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 مايو 2009)

انا اتفق مع الاخ حسن مشهور في مداخلته الشكر للجميع


----------



## zayat2010 (14 يناير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المفكرةالعربيه (16 يناير 2010)

Nothing wrong with technical arabic if the english meaning is understood, as even if you have arab labor on site you can't speak arabic, may be one hindi national is there , he won't understand, and that is rude.
English is common, especially when we have millions of TCN's working in Arab speaking countries.


----------



## emyrayq (26 مارس 2010)

الملف مش موجود على الرابط


----------



## احمد_سلوم (26 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Ahmed shafiq (5 مايو 2010)

ممكن الملف مره تانيه
لإنه غير موجود في موقع الرفع
تحيتي


----------



## ataa sheko (7 مايو 2010)

جزاء الله خيرا على الموضوع


----------



## مريم سعد الدين (15 يونيو 2011)

ممكن حضرتك ترفع الملف مره تانيه لإنه غير موجود في موقع الرفع و شكراً


----------



## haytham baraka (15 يونيو 2011)

مريم سعد الدين قال:


> ممكن حضرتك ترفع الملف مره تانيه لإنه غير موجود في موقع الرفع و شكراً


:28::28::28:


----------



## kaplan (29 يوليو 2011)

اللينك لايعمل


----------



## hosniecg (31 يوليو 2011)

_ممكن حضرتك ترفع الملف مره تانيه لإنه غير موجود في موقع الرفع و شكراً_


----------



## خالد قدورة (1 أغسطس 2011)

ارجو رفع الملف مرة اخرى لانه غير موجود ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## genral888 (21 سبتمبر 2011)

ممتاز


----------

